

The art of spam - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2014/09/03/postcards-from-another-planet/

======
cheepin
This type of spam seems like the comment equivalent of "native advertising",
where the goal is to trick the reader into believing that it is organic
content when really the point is to sneak a brand impression upon them.

~~~
duskwuff
Most of the comments they're quoting aren't even that. They're purely an
attempt to get sneak a link in as the "author" of the comment -- WordPress
makes the username a link if the user provided a URL with the comment. The
content is irrelevant, and is present primarily to try to get past spam
filters.

------
godzilla82
Reggie watts has competition!

